# Coal Slag Blasting Media in Canada???



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Woah it's been forever since I've posted here. Hi everyone!


I've been struggling to find coal slag blasting media for my aquarium. If anyone knows where I can get it in Ontario, Canada (for a decent price!) I would be very happy!

Thanks!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Anybody????


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

Princess Auto? There is one in Ottawa.

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Princess Auto sells blasting media but no coal slag according to their website.


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

Pareeeee said:


> Princess Auto sells blasting media but no coal slag according to their website.


Did you check this product?
Ebonygrit - Copper Slag Blasting Abrasive
http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/ebonygrit-copper-slag-blasting-abrasive/A-p8200594e


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Guck said:


> Did you check this product?
> Ebonygrit - Copper Slag Blasting Abrasive
> http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/ebonygrit-copper-slag-blasting-abrasive/A-p8200594e


Uhhh, I thought copper slag was bad for fish and inverts?


----------

